# New Build: 2020 Beavertail Skiffs Mosquito



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

After significant deliberation over the last year... I finally pulled the trigger on a new build with the amazing folks at Beavertail Skiffs! As a common theme to many many many other threads on here.. I really can not say enough about the attention to detail, customer service, availability and support from Liz & Will and the whole Beavertail Skiffs team

With that said, here is what is coming...

2020 BT Mosquito
Kiwi Squeeze Hull and Light Kiwi Topside
Suzuki 60 in white
White with Black Trim Upholstery
Black Rubrail
'Elite' Center Console w/ Jumspeat over insulated cooler/storage/plummed livewell
Grab bar over console
Cup holders and Dual USB
Atlas Jackplate
Lenco Trimtabs
Simrad Go9 with Navionics Platinum+
Accon recessed Push Pole Holders
Blue LED lighting below poling platform and under gunnel
SeaDek in Storm Grey over Black as poling Platform and under gunnel padding
Folding Backrest Cushion on Poling Platform
Tibor Push Pole Caddy
Minn Kota I-pilot Terrova (removable Mount, 60 AMP
breaker, Plug & Receptacle & built in recharging)

In progress photos...























Will post progress - lots of thanks to inputs from many on the site and the great folks at BT.

Cheers,
Marcus


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Congrats, you'll love the Skiff!


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

@CrawBish89 check out the new build!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats and hang in there. The wait will be worth it!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Love that the little blue shop vac makes it into everyone’s pictures. Huge congrats to you. Mines a bit over a year old and still love every second on it. Amazing skiff. Love that color too.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats. You should love it.


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

flytiger said:


> View attachment 100568
> View attachment 100570
> View attachment 100572


Looks awesome! Now go get some fish slime on her


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Huge congrats!!! It’s a beauty


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Looks awesome! Now go get some fish slime on her


Put her in freshwater for break in hours and couldn't help but make a few casts!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Now that's what I'm thinking about, congrats!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice! I just ordered Mosquito w/ side console 2-weeks ago also. Same colors / same 60 HP Suzuki & trolling motor & lot of same options posted. Looking forward to January 16 P/U date!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Mmmmm side console! Have fun with that Bob


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Took your advice after the ride in your Strike past September! Looking forward to it! Thanks.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Nice! I just ordered Mosquito w/ side console 2-weeks ago also. Same colors / same 60 HP Suzuki & trolling motor & lot of same options posted. Looking forward to January 16 P/U date!





Buffalo Bob said:


> Took your advice after the ride in your Strike past September! Looking forward to it! Thanks.



I think more people should be rigging those Mosquitos with side consoles.


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Nice! I just ordered Mosquito w/ side console 2-weeks ago also. Same colors / same 60 HP Suzuki & trolling motor & lot of same options posted. Looking forward to January 16 P/U date!


Awesome! You are going to LOVE IT! Send pictures when you pick her up!


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

This boat is FISHY!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Looking forward to getting it!
Wow! very Nice


----------

